# WOOHOOO!! White Sox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 27, 2005)

I know CHI town is a happy place right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!    man what a great game!!  ESP last night!  WOW 14 innings!    Jermaine Dye  totally deserves MVP he was on a ROLL!!!


----------



## jasper17 (Oct 27, 2005)

OH YEAH!

People were going nuts even in the suburbs last night!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm a Yankee fan so I don't even care who won the world series. Yankee fans are snobs so screw the white sox. I was pissed when the Yanks lost. I was in the worst mood that night.


----------



## user4 (Oct 27, 2005)

im a yankee fan too but hey... may the best man win (unless its the red sox, in which case... DIEEEEEEEE!!! lol jk) im glad the white sox won, i wasnt really cheering for any particular team but they deserved it as much as the next guy!!! congrats for them!!! jasper, u must be happy as hell!!!


----------



## jasper17 (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_jasper, u must be happy as hell!!!_

 
Oh yeah!  It's amazing how celebratory people have been in the area.  It's good for the city - we've had some pretty low sports morale for a long time!!


----------

